# Calibrating an Acer h6510bd



## pcieluck (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey first time poster. 

I have owned this projector for a bit over a year, and for the most part have been impressed by the quality of such a cheap unit. We clearly live in privileged times. But.. I have noticed that sometimes it's production of very bright colors can look pretty strange. A police car's lights, for example, can look like just big splotches of red and blue. Also, I'll attach an example. One imagine is a picture taken of the projected image of a large nuclear explosion. The second will just be a screenshot taken from my phone showing how it should look.. No one setting I've seems to do much improvement. Turning off "brilliant colors" does help a lot but it also makes the image very dark with less dynamic blacks. I use it as a primary display for a PC so that won't do. I've done some searching and can't find anyone else owning this projector or any DLP who is complaining about this... Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

